# Liestung: GeForce 4 Ti 4200 - lohnt sich die?



## theLMF (8. Mai 2002)

Da ich momentan dabei bin meinen Rechner etwas zu "erneuern" habe ich mir gedacht auch mal die hardware etwas aufzumotzen
nunja meine alte monster 2 hat sich langsam ausgeruckelt - deswegen such ich eine neue Graka
da diese dinger leider ein schweinegeld kosten will ich mir auch den rat anderer einholen
was haltet ihr von dieser Grak (siehe auch http://www.alternate.de)
---
Ganinward GeForce4 PowerPack! Ultra/650 TV/DVI 
(Retail, DVI, TV-Out)    
64 MB SDRAM-DDR   
GeForce4 Ti 4200   
AGP   
229.00 EUR
---
von der leistung soll der Ti 4200 Chip (laut gamestar) nicht weit hinter der GeForce 4 Ti 4600 hinterhinken

was meint ihr?


----------



## Trymon (8. Mai 2002)

Die sollte auf jeden Fall ausreichen. Es gibt doch bis jetzt kein Spiel, welches die ausnutzt. Ich habe nur gehört das die Radeon 8500 ein schärferes Bild hat, das fürde für so eine Karte sprechen. Ich weis jetzt gar nicht in welcher Preisklasse die mitspielt.  Im Prinzip aber bin ich der Meinung das die GeForce 4 Ti 4200 reichen sollte.


----------



## Mr.Mista (9. Mai 2002)

http://www.rivastation.com/review/geforce4/geforce4_03.htm

guck mal hier... n toller vergleich...

und die kostet 229 € ??
scheise wars... hab mir gerade ne GeForce 3 Ti mit 128 MB gekauft...

Aber die hat auch n paar features mehr hab ich gehört...
Bei GeForce 4 MX haben se Pixelshader weggelassen... bei Ti4200 bin ich mir net sicher...

Ich würd SEHR genau informieren...
Hab Geforce 3 nur geholt weil ich die Ti 4200 nich gefunden hab...

Wo gibs die??

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## nils11 (9. Mai 2002)

*chip...*

kauf dir die aktuelle ausgabe von chip. da haben die 20 geforce-4-karten getestet. 

sieger: gainward geforce 4 powerpack ultra/750 xp (golden sample). hier sollte man genau auf die produktbezeichnung achten.

dabei sind sogar ne 3d-brille und ne firewire-karte, der spaß kostet 600 €.

ich denke mal, deine karte wäre im test so auf platz 10 gelandet.


----------



## Moartel (9. Mai 2002)

Ich werde mir so eine kaufen. Vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gibt es derzeit nichts besseres!


----------



## CiTor (11. Mai 2002)

hi,
ob sich eine GeForce 4 Ti lohnt kommt vorallem auf deinen PC drauf an. Um was aus ner GeForce 4 herauszuholen musst du mindestens einen Prozessor von 1.2 Ghz speed besitzen. Sonst wirst du dein Geld total zum fenster rausschmeissen, denn du bekommst genau die selben ergebnisse mit ner geForce 3....

Wenn du also weniger speed hast wuerde ich es mir genau ueberlegen, ob es sich fuer dich lohnt....

CiTor


----------



## MetzelXiC (12. Mai 2002)

Ich werd mir auf jeden Fall ne Ti4200 holen , denn wie bereits erwähnt ist bei Chip (http://www.chip.de) ein Artikel drin.

In dem steht mal salop zusammengefasst , dass man ne Ti4200 easy auf Ti4400 / 4600 Niveau übertakten kann.
=)


mfg


P.S. : Lohnt sich sicher ...


----------



## CiTor (21. September 2002)

yo,
mach das nur. Wenn du dein PC einem speed von über 1200 MHZ hat, dann lohnt sich diese Investition allemal (oder du hast im Moment noch ne schlechtere CPU aufm board und du willst bald ma aufrüsten, auch dann würde sich eine solche Investition eventuell lohnen - bist du dir jedoch im klaren, ob du dir eine Geforce 4 kaufen willst und nicht schon lieber auf die 5 warten willst, die so im Nov/Dez rauskommt? Hast du dich auch schon über die ATI Modelle informiert, die sind im Moment auch sehr gut im Rennen -- überlegs dir gut!!!). Das mit deinem Übertacktvorhaben ist sicher eine gute Idee. Schau dich jedoch um, von welchem Hersteller du die Karte kaufen willst. Ich z.B. habe mir eine 4400 Gainward geholt und sogar noch über eine 4600 übertacktet.. Wichtig dafür ist sicher mal der Kühler auf dem chip. Bei Gainward hast du dann sogar noch Garantie für die Übertacktung!!!!

Viel Glück bei deiner Entscheidung 

jep, CiTor


----------

